# IPL - Indian Problem League???



## damnthenet (Apr 22, 2008)

The IPL has started............ and seems to be not worth the salt. Look what one placard in the very first match said........"I am here to watch the girls dancing".
It is not good for Cricket as TEST cricket is what is goin to test cricketing skills........
It is not any real kind of competion b/w the cities as potrayed by BCCI.....(Dinesh karthick is not playing for Chennai.......so is Bajji for Punjab and they are not alone...)
So is IPL only to fetch money for the Rich BCCI??????


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 22, 2008)

have u heard of things like NBA or English or Spanish premier Leagu..the Liga....or NFL.... or anythings like that..A player doesnt need to be from a city to play in any team....

yeas if i have money even i can host a team....so yeas u r rich it will help...

this is the most absurd thing fro fight everyone knows IPL is a abt Glamour+glitz+Sports....deal with it...

If not watch ODI..TEST..or ICL......

Happy?????


----------



## iMav (Apr 22, 2008)

@thread starters: ur fundamentals of IPL and basis of comparisons are totally wrong.

1. u cannot compare IPL and Test cricket, yes u can compare Ranji and IPL, becasue they are 2 tournaments, where as test cricket is a format and IPL is a tournament

2. IPL was started as a competition to ICL and if u forgot that ICL got quite a lot of media attention and BCCI had to get the lost sponsors and viewers back, how do u do that by starting a competition with a lot of promotion and add glamor to it. if u want test cricket please go watch ranji matches sit for 3 whole days and wait for the match to end in a draw 

3. a lot of people say that IPL is all glamor no cricket blah blah blue sheep, we all know the kind of viewership that ranji trophy gets  also when ur starting something like a competition to compete with some 1 (ICL) u need to hype and publicise it.

4. the concept of T20 was started to entertain people because test is boring and one day too became routine and boring, when 1 days started every1 said that it will be harmful to the game blah blah and well lets just say one days have outperformed test, the same kind of stupid lame comments are said about T20 inspite the fact that after a boring world cup, the T20 world cup was more fun exciting exhilarating and fresh to watch

and ur statement that bhajji plays for bombay so its not state competition let me tell u about a game called football, in football they have a club format where players are sold and bought and they play for the club that buys them wayne rooney was born in liverpool, he debuted with everton and now plays for man u, the EPL and alike is what the IPL is based on.

so get ur fundamentals of IPL and basis of comparisons right


----------



## prem4u (Apr 22, 2008)

it is match b/w clubs....clubs buy and sell players...
Match is b/w clubs for honour ....
and money game ....


----------



## damnthenet (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes........... players r ready to leave international cricket for this IPL.............. It is not good for international cricket, I mean.

And my anguish is against BCCI............. they will do whatever they want to make money.........But others (ICL) should sit and watch...lol. they sh'd not do anything.
They will cease pensions for their only world cup winning captain (Kapil).
And look what this IPL is doing to DOMESTIC CRICKET!!!!!!!!

I bet............ 56 matches will be boring in T20 too......... Lets see what happens in the middle......
The ticket sales is at low now itself...


----------



## Stuge (Apr 22, 2008)

Man ,this form of cricket is for entertainment .20-20 can make cricket popular in countries which doesn't even come in international arena .

_*Its all about money honey *_


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 22, 2008)

@DAMNTHENET.....

damn men..u ignorant.....wat u say is totally wrong...IPL is a shobiz style of cricket..and it wont clash with any international tourneys...get ur facts staright....

DOMESTIC Cricket..how many ranji matches u watch live???how many local city cups u saw????

IPL IS BOOMIN DOmestic cricket..state players are given a chance to show their mettle..

in this thread u the only one....learn from it...

BCCI ICC FIFA FIA NASCAR WRC...all Here to make money....none for social service...


----------



## iMav (Apr 22, 2008)

damnthenet said:


> They will cease pensions for their *only world cup winning captain* (Kapil).
> And look what this IPL is doing to DOMESTIC CRICKET!!!!!!!!


bos ur facts are wrong man there is no point arguing with some 1 who is incorrect on facts and makes ridiculous statements


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 22, 2008)

..................LOL.....then again...LOL..........

fight...this is like taking candy from a kid....


----------



## confused!! (Apr 22, 2008)

damnthenet said:


> And look what this IPL is doing to DOMESTIC CRICKET!!!!!!!!



IPL is great for domestic players...most of the players would have never got a chance to play in this kind of environment...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 22, 2008)

damnthenet said:


> The IPL has started............ and seems to be not worth the salt. Look what one placard in the very first match said........"I am here to watch the girls dancing".
> It is not good for Cricket as TEST cricket is what is goin to test cricketing skills........
> It is not any real kind of competion b/w the cities as potrayed by BCCI.....(Dinesh karthick is not playing for Chennai.......so is Bajji for Punjab and they are not alone...)
> So is IPL only to fetch money for the Rich BCCI??????



Only you have problem.We are enjoying it.Better than those saas bahu serials.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 22, 2008)

Probably he is a discarded Ranji player who did'nt get selected for IPL


----------



## moshel (Apr 22, 2008)

who are we to care for cricket? why should we care for cricket? isnt the BCCI for that?

cricket, be it test, one day or T20 is for entertainment, with changing times people dont watch test match too much as it goes on and on for 5 days, now even one days are like "too much time spent" thing (u need to take a day off from work if u wish to see the match) as a whole day is spent. compare that to T20, just 4 hours, and we have the result. i come home from work by about 7:45 PM. and @ 8 PM the IPL match start, isnt that just great!

cricket is not dying by T20, its just that T20 is making cricket more popular.

u knw IPL is win win win win situation for all.

BCCI: all the mooooooolah
Senior players: the moooolah
Junior players: the mooolah+a chance to play alongside senior players (just remember from that day, an indian not so known player took a wicket and ricky ponting came running and gave him a hug (even the commentators commented on that).
SET max: advertising -> the mooolah
advertisers: more viewership -> more sales -> more moooolah
ppl who bought these teams: Lighter pockets + chances of lot of moolah to be earned in future.
public: full-to EnTeRtAInMeNt!!!!! + empty pockets 

CRICKET???? more exposure in countries where cricket is not so famous.

so who lost?


----------



## utsav (Apr 22, 2008)

Icl sucked. I never watched even one match completely of icl. Ipl has done it in more pro way with more pro players. its fun to watch two australians playing against each other. Guess what will happen when they all return back home "ponting will say ,abey tune ball bahut swing karayi ,main 0 pe out ho gaya. Tereko main australian team se do mahine ki chutti kara dunga".


----------



## rohan (Apr 22, 2008)

t20 is an awesome format.. and follows greatly with the 4hour-1meal-2drinks type of sports. It is entertaining and fast paced, something i really miss in Test Matches and has run rates way over 6, which i miss in ODIs. This also gives us a chance to discover new talent.

The only thing i don't like is the cheerleaders.. i mean.. they just aren't necessary. I don't wanna watch half-naked, anorexic, slutty chicks dancing. If i want to.. i can watch full-naked anorexic slutty chicks dancing. IPL should seriously stop this.


----------



## confused (Apr 23, 2008)

i dont understand what the problem really is?


anyway, i enjoy watching test cricket, but t20 is good too.
and ipl seems to have brought the best [read big-hitting] out of many players ....

and yes IPL = Indian Paisa League !!!



rohan said:


> If i want to.. i can watch full-naked anorexic slutty chicks dancing.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 23, 2008)

madjeri said:


> have u heard of things like NBA or English or Spanish premier Leagu..the Liga....or NFL.... or anythings like that..A player doesnt need to be from a city to play in any team....
> 
> yeas if i have money even i can host a team....so yeas u r rich it will help...
> 
> ...



yea you r correct in getting the IPL concept, but somehow I didnt enjoy this hooking with cricket (may be thats just me). See I am a hardcore cricket fan, and i am not even against 20-20 but this IPL thing has gone too far. It works for soccer n basketball but somehow cricket was different and didnt fit in this money game. But as I said maybe thats just me........who knows in a couple of years IPL would be as common as Premier leagues.......


----------



## legolas (Apr 23, 2008)

Everything had to start somewhere. Some people are just naive to adapt to change and others less susceptible.

Don't worry, @Madjeri, they will get there eventually!!  I accept what you had to say.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 23, 2008)

@sAM......

its just time...leagues are just the next step of sporting...every sports have to eveolve....basketball,soccer,baseball,rugby,football...etc became so popular because of things like this...


@EVERYONE HERE.....

In Prem leagues like this...you could even see a friend of yours playing..who knows....


----------



## damnthenet (Apr 23, 2008)

See.............you ppl say its the greatest form of cricket.
Ya.......its nice to watch, I agree....
But look....... *the BCCI is overdoing it... to the extent of making it boring*.
20 or 25 matches would be great, but see... 56 matches - who will watch them all.

I dont know how the fever has catched up in other areas, but in *Chennai the ticket sales is pretty low even for the first match* (Inspite of the so called Chennai team doing well in their first match). The tickets would have got over before a few days itself in Chennai, had it been an one day match. See, how the most entertainig form of cricket has lost charm among fanatic people.

This is what my point is... *The idea of T20, IPL may be good... But definitely the IPL is overdone to the point of making it boring...*


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 23, 2008)

:yawn:..... u on weed?????

you have extended everything upto a point tht you become boring to all of the posters in this thread...

anyways u r ignorant u proved that....

i cant understand how 56 days of cheerleader...color..music...a festival of cricket...could be boring..you should see more TV and get out of home once in a while...i personally couldnt go to any matches upto now...coz i am nt in india now..but when i come back..definitely  i be cheering for knight riders...my team...very soon...

whatever may be u need to chk urself again....and yes again U R BORING


----------



## damnthenet (Apr 23, 2008)

madjeri said:


> i cant understand how 56 days of cheerleader...color..music...a festival of cricket...could be boring..



You yourself watch and see.................... whats happening in the middle...............................................................................


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 23, 2008)

god i cant describe how ignorant u are.....it seems all gave up on u..heheheh

until others come me too out..its like talking to a goat....always wondered wat tht be like...now i know...


----------



## damnthenet (Apr 23, 2008)

ok..... *genius 'MAD'JERI...* you are most welcome.......
The caption I have put actually came in Headlines Today........and they are IGNORANT TOO........
Some great journalists like Makarand Waingankar and sports men like Arjuna Rantunga who have spoken negatively on IPL and BCCI organization are also ignorant........
And all hail *'Mad'jeri* who is filled with all the knowledge in this world
Unfortunately this 'MAD'JERI does not know only to respect others' views.........LOL!!!!



moshel said:


> who are we to care for cricket? why should we care for cricket? isnt the BCCI for that?



Yes..... you are right Moshel........... 
The BCCI should care for Cricket in India and unfortunately they are not doing it...... Thats my anguish...


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 23, 2008)

@damn...

thnk you man..its ok for someone from ur position to applaud someone from my posture..

btw..the two ppl that u quoted are just like u in medai and sports world..just looking to get into headlines...and luckily with ppl like u they are all set...

LOL...kiddo get a life...yeas i am a genius....

and i dont think ranatunga got the mettle to play in any sports i think he should stay shut in his mansion..thats it...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

damnthenet said:


> See.............you ppl say its the greatest form of cricket.
> Ya.......its nice to watch, I agree....
> But look....... *the BCCI is overdoing it... to the extent of making it boring*.
> 20 or 25 matches would be great, but see... 56 matches - who will watch them all.
> ...



I didnt agree with your first post of this thread and still i dont agree with whatever you said that T20 will be a threat to test cricket.And its not cities vs cities in IPL.If you have watched any IPL matches it is city vs city.Yesterday in hyderabaad no body was applauding Sehwag's 50 just becoz he scored against their home team Hyderabaad.
In a match against Rajasthan Royals Sreesanth was saying some trash words to Kamran Akmal(Rajasthan Royals player) and crowd was booing against Sreesanth.How often do you see these things?

But i agree with this post of yours.Thats its too much cricket.59 matches in 44 days is too much.And already tickets sale in Mohali is low.And i dont think this will help indian domestic cricket.How can a T20 competition help build a test match or a ODI player?BCCI is full of jokers everyone knows that.All this development of domestic cricket etc etc is just plain BS.They are doing it just to compete with ICL.Where were they before ICL came?What were they doing for indian domestic cricket before ICL came?

I didnt like auction of players which BCCI did.

Halwai ki dukaan ke aage koi dusra halwai dukaan khoelga toh tension toh hogi hi.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 23, 2008)

@gaurav....u wrong there buddy....

Yeas ICL is the sole reason why IPL came but ICL was made to develop domestic cricket so in a sense IPL also does wat its meant to be done..lots of local players are getting to play in a REAL team..they are also getting medai attention...fame..advertisements..its a big thing....

As all only a few gain...and we are not in it...

and abt auction..if not this..do u think the players will play for charity????
its a profession for them....

yeas they are sayin Shity arguments..but tht doesnt mean they are wrong are they???

and yeas all the new things we are seeing are signs of it...

just one thing for all...
@....

"Progress is a slow process the hell were they not talking abt IPL"


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 23, 2008)

i disagree....ipl is still  new and will take some time for peaple to catch up..chennai..for that matter..doesnt have many local stars there..most of them have been bought by the other teams..as a result the craze is a little low..take for example kolkata..so big is the craze for DADA that one request from him was enough to fill the whole stadium to the brim...

mumbai had an awresum reception and even delhi..the match against kolkata at chennai will be a sellout..it depends on the quality of matches...now that chennai has gained momentum,it will surely earn more fans..


----------



## damnthenet (Apr 23, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Thats its too much cricket.59 matches in 44 days is too much.And already tickets sale in Mohali is low.And i dont think this will help indian domestic cricket.How can a T20 competition help build a test match or a ODI player?BCCI is full of jokers everyone knows that.All this development of domestic cricket etc etc is just plain BS.They are doing it just to compete with ICL.Where were they before ICL came?What were they doing for indian domestic cricket before ICL came?
> I didnt like auction of players which BCCI did.



This is what i actually intended to tell.... Sorry if I had potrayed something else in my first post....
And regarding the concept of City Vs City, I feel that the concept would have been more meaningful had they restricted the local players to play for their city....... 
Think what Dinesh Karthick's family would cheer  for if Chennai and Delhi clashes!!!



utsav said:


> Icl sucked. I never watched even one match completely of icl. Ipl has done it in more pro way with more pro players. its fun to watch two australians playing against each other. Guess what will happen when they all return back home "ponting will say ,abey tune ball bahut swing karayi ,main 0 pe out ho gaya. Tereko main australian team se do mahine ki chutti kara dunga".


ICL was the one whick actually started on the idea of league in Cricket.......... I also know that IPL is a hit than ICL........ 
This is what I feel is wrong.... We dont give people the credit they deserve....... (Kapil and other ICL fellows thrown out by BCCI)...
Why is BCCI banning players joining ICL from... So this means great cricketers playing for ICL will never play for India......!!!!!!!!!! Where is the right to equality?????



rohan said:


> t20 is an awesome format.. and follows greatly with the 4hour-1meal-2drinks type of sports. It is entertaining and fast paced, something i really miss in Test Matches and has run rates way over 6, which i miss in ODIs. This also gives us a chance to discover new talent.
> 
> The only thing i don't like is the cheerleaders.. i mean.. they just aren't necessary. I don't wanna watch half-naked, anorexic, slutty chicks dancing. If i want to.. i can watch full-naked anorexic slutty chicks dancing. IPL should seriously stop this.



True........ When a country hosts an intenational tournament, they authorities should potray that country's culture. 
So, during the inaguration of T20, there could have been Catnatic Musicians performing and barathanatiyam dancers doing their part......
Instead we had all the western influence showcased........ BCCI perhaps wanted to control only cricket in India!


----------



## rohan (Apr 23, 2008)

what I don't understand about damnthenet is that he finds the 56 4 hour matches boring.. but is ready to watch the slower, 35 day Test Matches [best of 7 series] out of which each lasts for almost 2.5 days [half a day everyday].

and what do u mean by "BCCI perhaps wanted to control only cricket in India!". that is their job. and seriously.. 'barathanatiyam dancers'??? that makes me go LMAO. I don't have a problem with the cheerleaders because of our 'tradition' and 'culture' per se.. our conformance to these norms is too fundamentalistic. I simply think it's not necessary...


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 23, 2008)

@amd....

dude welcome back..took a fall..take it eassy.. 

btw....u favour to this idiot... or /....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 23, 2008)

nah i completely support ipl..if we can support epl i dont think ipl is doing us any harm...we support such concepts from different countries..but when the axe is on us..we roll back...this attitude sucks big time...


----------



## confused!! (Apr 23, 2008)

^+1


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 23, 2008)

rohan said:


> what I don't understand about damnthenet is that he finds the 56 4 hour matches boring.. but is ready to watch the slower, 35 day Test Matches [best of 7 series] out of which each lasts for almost 2.5 days [half a day everyday].



Everyone has their own choice and you cant change that.People in England like test matches than ODI's.


----------



## rohan (Apr 23, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> Everyone has their own choice and you cant change that.People in England like test matches than ODI's.



i wasn't at all commenting on personal choice. what i was commenting on was that he was bored by the 'length' of the T20 matches.. and favoured Test matches instead...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 23, 2008)

^^ i guess he gets bored after the match as the match ends so quickly..


----------



## rohan (Apr 24, 2008)

the Mumbai v/s Chennai match just ended.. it was an EPIC FAIL on part of the Mumbai team. I know.. he was a tailender.. i know there was a lot of pressure.. but a fan isn't open to reasons..


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 24, 2008)

Most of the above posts were flaming so i havent read them..

But i feel as usual there are pros and cons..

Well IPL is highly glamorous, entertaining and produces many thrilling matches..  But in the larger perspective its killing the real game of cricket which is not ODI but Test-Cricket. Killing in the sense its not as if Test Cricket wont be played anymore. People are losing interests in Test Cricket and majority of them have lost in ODI's too..

Well some might say that due to the same reason 20-20 is started but now it will get worse...

Anyways me being die hard cricket fan, i still prefer a morning session of Ashes @Lords over any IPL.. Yeah they dont hit so many sixes and fours.. agreed wickets fall slowly but all this ohh and ahhs.. misses..appeals... inswings.. outswings.. killer bouncer.. awesome coverdrives..  Do we see that so much in 20-20..  Its all about mindless hitting.. Well actually thats the only way as this format demands it.. 

But the former version is a delight.. I still have highlights of Ashes 05 in HD and it was some of the best cricket ever played..

Well commercially IPL is huge success plus for a common man who doesnt want to get in deeper aspects of the game, this it the game to watch..

Nevermind.. as they say 'Change is inevitable' 

Edit :- I'll add one more thing. It's sad that there is being Your State and My state type of supporting going on.. We must support good cricket here. The other day there was comment by Dravid - "I was suprised at the pin drop silence from the crowd after hitting boundary, As in India it has never happened with us, seems like we will have to get used to this"

Same case happened with Sehwag yesterday when after his 50.. When he raised his bat, no-one applauded, cheered him.. I mean cmon that was one hell of a knock..

I hope this IPL doesnt seperate the country cricket fans on the basis of the region..


----------



## The Outsider (Apr 24, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Edit :- I'll add one more thing. It's sad that there is being Your State and My state type of supporting going on.. We must support good cricket here. The other day there was comment by Dravid - "I was suprised at the pin drop silence from the crowd after hitting boundary, As in India it has never happened with us, seems like we will have to get used to this"
> 
> Same case happened with Sehwag yesterday when after his 50.. When he raised his bat, no-one applauded, cheered him.. I mean cmon that was one hell of a knock..
> 
> I hope this IPL doesnt seperate the country cricket fans on the basis of the region..



agreed, in the end its just a means of entertainment.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 24, 2008)

if states get regionalized due to the effect of a game..i dont think we can blame the game more than we should blame ourselves..


----------



## desiibond (Apr 24, 2008)

damnthenet said:


> I dont know how the fever has catched up in other areas, but in *Chennai the ticket sales is pretty low even for the first match* (Inspite of the so called Chennai team doing well in their first match). The tickets would have got over before a few days itself in Chennai, had it been an one day match. See, how the most entertainig form of cricket has lost charm among fanatic people.
> 
> This is what my point is... *The idea of T20, IPL may be good... But definitely the IPL is overdone to the point of making it boring...*


 
Chennai vs Mumbai had a packed stadium. Right? 

Who will sit in empty stadiums and watch test cricket for 5 days morning to night. I always wanted to see soccer/F1 style short formats. Sports like Soccer and NBA are famous because they are extremely fast and you just can't turn your head away from the match. That's what T20 is doing to cricket.

Who said that Test cricket will die? Lot of people thought of the same when ODI's were introduced but look at where it is. It's didn't kill test cricket. 

Please stop saying these 1900's words saying that test cricket is the only form of game.

Look at how every sport is evolving and why should cricket stick to it's 150yr old format. T20 will definitely take cricket to whole new level and this will certainly get many more countried to join the bandwagon. 

You are thinking that this club style cricket is bad for game. But do you know that ICC is already planning UEFA champions league style tournament?


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 24, 2008)

^^ FOR ONCE..I found it hard to disagree chottu,,, 


@Damn....i think u had ur answers....the thing all is saying tradition will live but u cant stop evolution....world couldnt....what will a lone guy sayin no to progress can do??


----------



## lywyre (Apr 24, 2008)

Pray IPL kills traditional cricket, which would utimately doom to BCCI and some other body takes the control over. Should be a good one, because no one would be lunging for a body that makes little money.


----------



## sjstays (Apr 24, 2008)

hi .. i think IPL is a huge hit, talking about the last match between mumbai indians and chennai superkings.. even tho am a knight rider supporter. i was glued to the tele screen as the match was brought to an xciting finish...

 i like watchhing ipl and i also like watching test cricket.. doesnt matter to me wat form game it is.. 
 the reason is.. it provides u with good entertainment..
 and ipl surely is a thing of the future.. at least it is providing us ppl whu slog out for the whole day in office to come home  and relax have T20 match to watch.. so wat if ther r few guys whu ar e making money over it. 


talking about BCCI.. we all know they are  a bunch of jokers and only few of thema re managing the game to xtract the best possible monetary benefit.. while others r trying to get some leverage out of it... politically or financially.
.. and kudos to ICl as well as they hav initiated the whole concept... i watched a few of those matches and trust me they wer good as well!
and bcci is not doing any good by banning the iCl players!


and lastly.. i agree with wasim akram's comments that test cricket will not affected.. but ODI's can be in trouble!


----------



## damnthenet (Apr 24, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> But i feel as usual there are pros and cons..
> 
> Well IPL is highly glamorous, entertaining and produces many thrilling matches..  But in the larger perspective its killing the real game of cricket which is not ODI but Test-Cricket. Killing in the sense its not as if Test Cricket wont be played anymore. People are losing interests in Test Cricket and majority of them have lost in ODI's too..
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^YES^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



madjeri said:


> idiot...


Mind your words!!!!! Discuss something on the topic



desiibond said:


> Chennai vs Mumbai had a packed stadium. Right?


As a person living in Chennai I know how the ticket sales used to be for one days.... It will get over the very first day when they start giving.... 
Its true that Chennai stadium was packed.... But most of the tickets were sold only on that day and the reasons ----- not only cricket....(There were ppl like Siva Mani, Hariharan, Vijay, Nayanthara and Anooradha Sriram..... Vijay requseted his fans to come and watch the match and note that most ppl do not have facility to see IPL matches because of Cable operator problems..)


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 24, 2008)

@DAMN......

wat abt ..i dont give a "DAMN" abt wat u think....this is the FIGHT CLUB...remember...and idiot is not a offensive word..lol.....

and yes u deserved it....dude chennais is not india.....india a country of over a ...a...billion........ grow up kiddo....


and "MIND"...since u like this very much

how abt MIND my post and be sensible...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 24, 2008)

damnthenet said:


> As a person living in Chennai I know how the ticket sales used to be for one days.... It will get over the very first day when they start giving....
> Its true that Chennai stadium was packed.... But most of the tickets were sold only on that day and the reasons ----- not only cricket....(There were ppl like Siva Mani, Hariharan, Vijay, Nayanthara and Anooradha Sriram..... Vijay requseted his fans to come and watch the match and note that most ppl do not have facility to see IPL matches because of Cable operator problems..)


 
It doesn't matter when the tickets are sold old. Are they sold out or not 

That's what we are trying to tell. It's glamorous cricket and that's what is attracting people.

Why would SET Max pay 1billion $ for 10yr IPL telecast rights. 
WHy would someone pay 400cr rupees to get hold of one team.

It's the future of cricket and it's being accepted with huge roar across the world (especially in India).


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 24, 2008)

i think the roar of lions is not echoing in chennai....lol.....


----------



## legolas (Apr 24, 2008)

^ ^ madjeri, try to respect others views. and stop using "abusive language". and *Read the rules*


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 24, 2008)

@legolas....!!!!!!!!!11


when did i abused anyone....can u point it out....and if i have ever offended u man i am so sorry.....but seriously when did i offend you...and when did i not give respect to yu man..

if this is here then i am ok....otherwise i am deeply sorry ..i apologise to u man..


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 24, 2008)

How about some sensible discussions 

Put your point forward.. Some will agree , others will not as simple as that..

Theres no point in name games.. Just because this is in Fight Club section, that doesnt mean we actually have to fight without any reason..


----------



## legolas (Apr 24, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @legolas....!!!!!!!!!11
> when did i abused anyone....can u point it out....and if i have ever offended u man i am so sorry.....but seriously when did i offend you...and when did i not give respect to yu man..
> if this is here then i am ok....otherwise i am deeply sorry ..i apologise to u man..


 you did not offend me. But calling names is not what fight clubs are for. Its about having civilized discussions without losing your temper and giving respect to others views how ever stupid it may seem to you. I am not offending or trying to hurt you here. Certainly I am not judging you. It happens. I am just letting you know. 
Its reg. this post that I made the point. I have no personal vindictiveness towards you! 


> @DAMN......
> wat abt ..i dont give a "DAMN" abt wat u think....this is the FIGHT CLUB...remember...and idiot is not a offensive word..lol.....
> and yes u deserved it....dude chennais is not india.....india a country of over a ...a...billion........ grow up kiddo....


@Dipen, +1


----------



## iMav (Apr 24, 2008)

who says chennai ticket sales were slow ... did u look at the match  the stadium was filled  low ticket sales


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 24, 2008)

Overall there is concern if the excitement will stay and not fizz out soon..

*www.thehindubusinessline.com/2008/04/22/stories/2008042251970500.htm

But all in all people who never used to watch cricket are getting attracted so that can be included in one of the pros..

For me i can watch some cricket every night but stupid commentary and idiotic set max broadcast ruins it, nevertheless some huge sixes, challenging total can be an okie timepass.

But as i mentioned i still prefer Test Cricket and ODI's over this.. Havent seen good ground strokes since long time  i guess couple of cover drives from Dravid and Sehwag were good but others are mere slogs..

One more advantege of IPL is its giving international exposure to Youngsters, some good players will get a chance to prove themeselves under pressure conditions.. 

Some Youngsters like Gambir ,Dhawan, Raina, Rohit Sharma, and couple of few good bastmen look pretty promising also Goni - Chennai Bowler bowled pretty good spell even on batting pitch yesterday..


----------



## iMav (Apr 24, 2008)

well u can enjoy watching people playing for 5 days and ending a game in draw i rather prefer, 6 runs 2 balls in most matches, its exciting, fast paced, doesn't make u waste a whole day or even 5 days for that matter


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well no-one asks us to watch it for 5 whole days 

I appreciate good bowling and good stroke play.. which is hard to come by in 20-20.. even though if in 10 overs the batting side cant score 10 runs.. but those 10 overs are meticulously bowled then for me its fun to watch batsman twitching here and here to even make contact..

Besides we can even watch a session or say 10-15 over/day and u can follow rest of the test match 

Draw is never an issue as long as the match is interesting and competitive 

Edit:- Just saw the ending of today's match.. Last overs like these makes IPL a treat


----------



## iMav (Apr 24, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> Draw is never an issue *as long as* the match is interesting and competitive


and that my friend is the difference T20 is always interesting and even more competitive ... test cricket cannot be as competitive as T20, sure a couple of matches but in T20 almost every match is competitive


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 24, 2008)

^^^
Added a note just now 

I am supporting KKR and MI but i was certainly rooting RR for this match, Although i feel sad for Laxman too..lol dunno i want everyone to win against everyone


----------



## iMav (Apr 24, 2008)

^^ exactly that is the fun of T20 ... 3 hours and such endings its simply pure entertainment and fun


----------



## confused!! (Apr 24, 2008)

Dipen01 said:


> ^^^
> Added a note just now
> 
> I am supporting KKR and MI but i was certainly rooting RR for this match, Although i feel sad for Laxman too..lol dunno i want everyone to win against everyone



Dont feel sad for laxman ...he himself is'nt sad of loosing


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 24, 2008)

Actually its totally not his game.. Because if you are in it then you have to perform like it demands. I mean even someone like Kaif had to come out of his image and hit some sixes today, Laxman needs to change his game if he wants his team to him.

Because on paper this team is the strongest of all, but it loses out on key moments. 

Anways seems like we are going offtrack here


----------



## x3060 (Apr 25, 2008)

this is one format of cricket i love the most . . i want some fast hitting , quick thinking , and quick results . it has got very good young talents too. am fed up with 11 indian players most of them having secured seats - instead i want more of our players , look most of the strange faces perform here . thats what i want young sides and seniors performing well together. its fast , exciting and is perfect for short watching


----------



## sjstays (Apr 25, 2008)

he match between RR

he match between RR and DC was awesome. especially the last over..!

 and i agree with u dipen.. watching test cricket is always the ultimate.. but then T20 are like masala movies.. fooltoos entertainment!!!


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 25, 2008)

^^ @ legolas..yes constructive argument..yes man ur right...

@others...

1. BCCI is one of the most powerful sports body in the world.in ICC its #1...
   they did do lots of idiotic things i agree..their selection sucks some times.... but like any body they need income...and pride....so came IPL....can I judge anyone here trying to make money by any straight way???
no i suppose not...like that they did IPL....

We should be thanking BCCI to bringing a new wave of cricket to the world..yes not india..the world..lokk at my avatar....i am not a cricket fan..period..i am soccer...but now i gt interested in cricket..during jobs we just dont have time to watch ODI and Test..but T20 changed it...full match and wow.do i hav eto say other goodies...

2. IPL will never going to destroy anything...to be true some of my frnds from kerala team will soon be in some IPL team..i cant say which...deals going on.....MY frnds are going to be recognised....for all you kiddos just tugging ur bat and ball dont know how damn hard it is to be a local player and not know...do u know the embarassement....

The OT here posts like hes a unwanted cricket player..like personal....he takes..thats absurd...IPL is the best damn thing that ever happened to indian cricket...period...

3.girls...colours..music..just flavour ppl.....if u want see them otherwise please dont ruin it for others....

Like MH govt now yellin abt cheer leaders.....WTF??? can we talk abt the state of their govt...unemployement..corruption...anything..gimme a break...

4. the OT here is being arrogant..ignorant..and sarcastic to others...but posters like @dipen  and others are giving constructive arguments which we accept and dont accept...

5. if the match schedule is too damn long ...56....who the heck is forcing you....we have other things in life.....do it...nobody is teling u anything....if u cant watch it deal with it...i have only seen inaugral matc...coz i am to damn busy...  .....

Lots of ppl are getting a break...lots of unknown local players...did u all know who all are playing for you state team....their entire carrers like u know your star players...well now u will....in a sense IPL is doing wat ICL doing in a better or worse way...

PERIOD....


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 25, 2008)

I personally am no big fan of 20-20.One of the few things I like abt 20-20 is its unpredictability.(A weaker team has better chance of winning;watched RRoyals vs DC,great match).But,it will most likely be the future of cricket.IPL provides entertainment(not counting the cheerleaders here) where the pitch makers make sure that 200+ scores are possible & where boundary length is considerably reduced to have more 6's & 4's.

These *@# politicians seem to have no job other than to watch the "cheerleaders" & worry about the destruction of moral fibre in India.A few of them went as far as to label them "prostitutes" & still suggesting that incidents of harassment are increasing due to the "indecency" of women "aping" the "doomed" western culture.(I mean,come on whts wrong in wearing jeans,skirts).

Dont they have other serious matters to worry about(Inflation,Farmer suicide rates...etc).


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 25, 2008)

^^^LOL.....

@Hrithan....u from kochi man????

introduce yourselved dude????

me jerin from tvm...s/w engineer....

techie and a gamer...pc and console....


----------



## damnthenet (Apr 26, 2008)

Things are getting even worse for the IPL. The Harbajhan-Sreesanth issue is one of the ugliest inciedents happened in Indian cricket...

If Bajji really slapped Sree, then it is a very ugly to see IPL creating a rift in the Indian team.
If it was planned by BCCI to be a publicity stint, we should know how much these people are reducing Indian Cricket to and fooling the Indian people......


----------



## iMav (Apr 26, 2008)

^^ dude get over it, IPL rocks, people love it, stadiums are filled, its exciting its fun, players are enjoying it

ur opinion is not even worth reading man, get a life and move on.


----------



## confused!! (Apr 26, 2008)

damnthenet said:


> Things are getting even worse for the IPL. The Harbajhan-Sreesanth issue is one of the ugliest inciedents happened in Indian cricket...
> 
> If Bajji really slapped Sree, then it is a very ugly to see IPL creating a rift in the Indian team.
> If it was planned by BCCI to be a publicity stint, we should know how much these people are reducing Indian Cricket to and fooling the Indian people......




Oh come on we know this was a bad incident but there would be lot of similar incidents going on inside the dressing room as well which we don't know..This is'nt going to create a rift in the Indian team ..So as IMav said get a life and move on and don't be so cynical towards the world


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 28, 2008)

actually incidents like this will help the team to be more close....and yes farer too..its when real hardships come u know good and bad abt ur frnds...


----------



## sjstays (Apr 28, 2008)

i personally don think that the sre-bhajji incident was a creation of BCCI! but then we never know the inside stories.. some newsspaper reported sree said something offensive about him and his hometown whereas some alleged that bhajji was frustrated and thus slapped sree! what the heck! we have match referees and if somebdy waants to jeopardise his own career and reputation then that is his own choice..

but it was really surprising to see the newspaper reporters turn hostile against the same offspinner whom they ahve supported all the way rhough during the ugly incidents in australia.

lastly, barring royal challengers cheerleaders (whu tended to show a bit of the bums!) none of the cheerleaders have worn any objecionable dresses or mde obscee dance moves.. so am not sure from wer does this idiotic, stupid reaction come from!
all play and no work make our politicians be much dumber!!!


----------



## wrazor (Apr 30, 2008)

I just hope our national team(which looks to be top3 material) doesnt end up the same fate as Englands soccer team because of these leagues. I think nobody can deny the strain in relations between Frank &Stevie.Also their becomes a possibilty of devaluing the national team spots. IPL is decent(not that great, but its just k).


----------



## damnthenet (May 1, 2008)

What will happen if the every country srarts its own league like IPL (There is a talk that Pakisthan board is also going to start one)??? 
T20 is good for entertainment but it should not stumble the regular course of the game.


----------



## sjstays (May 2, 2008)

all the footbal countries have their own leagues so likewise any country can form their own leauge and franchises with the higest financial capacity can bid the best players in the world.


----------



## x3060 (May 7, 2008)

thats right . . if some country wants to do it . . let them do it .the ultimate aim of sports is to entertain and build up relationships.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 8, 2008)

Another nice read -

*content-ind.cricinfo.com/magazine/content/story/349970.html  

This guy writes pretty well..


----------



## damnthenet (May 10, 2008)

Have a look at this:

*www.hindu.com/2008/05/10/stories/2008051055842100.htm


----------



## j_h (May 12, 2008)

its my personal opinion but T20 is the best for me. i remember the first full test match i watched , it was IND VS SA 1996 safari series. and from then on to see sehwag score 300 in a day , times have changed. i dont want to waste 5 days in front of the TV and draw is the result. T20 will bring pace to test cricket and make it more intresting. 

who would not want to see sehwag score 300 in a day ?


----------



## Rahim (May 12, 2008)

T20 is one sided


----------



## Faun (May 13, 2008)

j_h said:


> its my personal opinion but T20 is the best for me. i remember the first full test match i watched , it was IND VS SA 1996 safari series. and from then on to see sehwag score 300 in a day , times have changed. i dont want to waste 5 days in front of the TV and draw is the result. T20 will bring pace to test cricket and make it more intresting.
> 
> who would not want to see sehwag score 300 in a day ?


why dont u watch highlights then ? Its a waste of time to watch whole match and then biatching among fans abt the performance for whole week


----------



## damnthenet (May 15, 2008)

For all those IPL fanatics........
especially the "genius" MADjeri...............
Look what the statistics say.....he he....... I came across it while browsing

Q :  Are people losing interest in IPL matches after the initial euphoria?
Yes 	 66%       7678 votes 
No 	 30%       3505 votes 
Can't say       3% 382 votes 
11565 votes in all.

*post.polls.yahoo.com/quiz/quizresults.php?poll_id=35470&wv=1


----------



## m-jeri (May 15, 2008)

^^ so?? 

wats ur point....india is a nation of a billion.....
11565..is a drop in a pond.....

and plus 3505 + 382 are not aginst it....

and from that 7678...check how may ppl are ther replied to ur thread..i guess none...or maybe some again...

please avoid yaaar..these stupid speculations are nothing...whatever subject are theri ther always a dumbass poll by some media and pply vot ay or no..so who care....

I my self the genius have only watched 2 games as far now..and both of them not complete..why coz i got lots of other stuff...just didnt have the *"interest"* to watch it...yeas...but i am not complaining....

Do u know why?? coz u still havent got wat leagues like this mean to sports people...for that u need to have friends who play for a living in INDIA...till then u my dear are naive...1 of my friend is already playing and 2 or 3 are in line for several teams...so HELL YEAS I SUPPORT T20


----------



## legolas (May 15, 2008)

I seriously find it difficult to understand the premises under which you people claim that T20 is spoiling the game... One-days and Tests are still there, aren't they? I wonder if the same opinions existed when One-day matches were introduced when Test matches were supposed to be the only one to begin with.


----------



## m-jeri (May 19, 2008)

^^^

+1


----------

